# Happy happy joy joy! (Hemiroids)



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK, I got the flaming asteroids. Never had them before. Any advise? (or sympathy  )


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

No matter how tempting that bottle brush looks...  

No other advise, but you have my sympathy.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

This is an 'alternative' forum so I won't tell you how utterly thrilled I have been since having surgery to remove my 40 year old 'roids a couple years ago. I really can't believe how long I suffered w/them.

Anyway, I DO empathize. I don't know any other relief measures-sitz baths, the usual creams offer a little relief.

Patty


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I know this may sound a little weird, but it works for me. Get down on the floor on your elbows and knees (your behind should be higher than your head) and 'draw' circles in the air with your behind, about 10 in one direction, then reverse and 10 in the other direction. Do this a couple of times a day.

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Take 600 mg fish oil twice a day .... helped me!


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Foot reflexology works very well but must be done routinely......work the diaphragm, adrenals, colon, lower spine and back of heel.

Some suggested herbals.......white oak bark internally with vitamin E, sage......heals sores, golden seal...stops bleeding

Bioflavonoids strengthens veins

Foods rich in Vitamin C

Capsule of white oak bark mixed with vitamin e oil or aloe applied to hemorrhoid.

Also check for coccyx needing chiropractic adjustment


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

I know someone who says to mix a mild solution of table salt and very warm water in a pan or tub and sit in it 3 or 4 time a day. This will help relieve the swelling and itching. Good luck!!


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

halfpint said:


> I know this may sound a little weird, but it works for me. Get down on the floor on your elbows and knees (your behind should be higher than your head) and 'draw' circles in the air with your behind, about 10 in one direction, then reverse and 10 in the other direction. Do this a couple of times a day.
> 
> Dawn


I second this, it works like a champ! 

If you get the itches you can put an ice pack on the hemmroids. Hubby sure got a laugh of me with an ice pack between my cheeks but karma will come back to him someday lol.

Kat


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Suffered with them terribly years ago - a friend told me if I could stand the pain to use Vicks Vaporub - I gritted my teeth, followed his advice and have NEVER had them again.....(the burning will last about an hour - they will be gone the next day....)


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

a twice per day probiotic blend with acidophilus worked wonders for me, as the blend puts beneficial bacteria into your colon, stomach and small intestines. I had bleeding homms with constipation...After two weeks, things just regulated themselves out, then I try to eat more veggies instead of junk. I'm not too terribly successful, but I'm on the road anyway. I haven't bled in more than a month!
Michelle


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I thought I had them but it turned out it was a fissure. Very painful thing. 

I was told to mix some Vicks and iodine together and put on the hemoroids. I tried that thinking it was a hemoroid, it eased it for a bit, but then the pain returned. 

They say a sitz bath is good.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Boy do you have my sympathy! I went to the dr begging him to cut one off, but he said no.

Raw apple-cider vinegar applied liberally with cotton (or tp) often, works very well. It is cleansing and anti-inflammatory.


----------



## scott (May 11, 2002)

get to chiropractor and have them adjust your ankles (palmer trained) ...take a good look at your shoes ... might be time for some new treads... i was recently aquinted with this situation ... my left ankle still hurts ... butt other parts are doing much better.


----------



## rufus (May 25, 2006)

oldgaredneck said:


> Suffered with them terribly years ago - a friend told me if I could stand the pain to use Vicks Vaporub - I gritted my teeth, followed his advice and have NEVER had them again.....(the burning will last about an hour - they will be gone the next day....)


A fellow at work told me the very same thing but he stressed the burning a little more. He said it must burn them so bad they are afraid of showing themselves again for fear of a second treatment.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Take your time when on the 'throne'. Don't push, don't strain. Eat lots of wholegrain foods and fiber cereal. Prunes each day. Drink A LOT of water, too. Excercise.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

The Vicks trick really works.

galump


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Do't push too hard in the delivery room, either. And take bags of prunes and granola and bran cereal into the maternity ward with you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also might try the supplement Rutin.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

I've had these for years and are at their worst after heavy work like cutting up a tree or moving hay (does not help that I sit all day at my job!)

ALOE GEL. get the purest you can, no perfume or other additives. This is the best!


----------



## DaveMac (Jun 15, 2007)

oldgaredneck said:


> Suffered with them terribly years ago - a friend told me if I could stand the pain to use Vicks Vaporub - I gritted my teeth, followed his advice and have NEVER had them again.....(the burning will last about an hour - they will be gone the next day....)


OhMyGod, OhMyGod, OHMYGOD.
Can you feel the pain. Whew, I'm glad it worked for you. Did something similar for another problem with Medicated Gold Bond powder. Thought I grabed the regular out of the med box.

For the roids, a good hot soak works for me.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

A hemi is actually a varicose vein. White Oak bark taken in pills or tea will shrink the varicosity, also, witch hazel is a nice to apply, cools and helps with the itching.
I just dont know about that vicks thing, sounds too painful!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

tinknal said:


> OK, I got the flaming asteroids. Never had them before.


 Ah, I see we have another incipient convert to the First Church of Fiber! Ye too shall learn the joys of whole-wheat bread!

First one I ever got I had no idea of what it was until I went to my doc who sort of snickered as he explained the deal to me. I bought my first loaf of whole-wheat bread that day.

.....Alan.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Epsom salts and warm water soaks and lot of fiber and going when you need to and taking your time.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

You'll have instant relief and it will help shrink them. I haven't had them in years but I always keep a tube with me.

The other thing: Always drink at least a gallon of water per day. It's the most important thing you can do regardless of your diet.

I'm sorry you have those damn things. I can't ever remember being more miserable.


----------

